# Réguler l'accés internet d'un modem Netgear



## cordialjack (9 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tout le monde,

Mon accès internet est distribué par un Modem/Routeur NETGEAR 2200 v4.
Tout fonctionne très bien.

Mais il me faut réguler laccès internet pour mes enfants adolescents, qui se connectent désormais beaucoup trop !... (Faut sévir...mais je n'aime pas cette perspective..)

Je souhaiterai savoir comment procéder avec cet appareil Netgear pour établir des plages de connexion autorisée par jour ou à défaut interdire l'accès à certains "devices" (ordinateur portable, iPad, iPhone etc..)

Je crois savoir qu'il me faut me pencher sur les adresses MAC mais je ne sais pas trop quoi faire dans le détail...

Si vous avez des solutions efficaces à me proposer , ou des liens où ce sujet aurait été largement traité, je vous en serai gré...

Merci par avance pour vos éventuels commentaires..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

 dans l'interface, tu peux définir des plages horaires "bloquées" : "Contenu du filtre / Planning".

Vois aussi dans : "Avancé / Paramètres du réseau sans fil".

Si tu veux faire du blocage spécifique, il faut sans doute utiliser l'application Netgear Génie et sa fonction Contrôle Parental.


----------



## cordialjack (9 Décembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ces indications
Je vais y aller voir des que je rentre du boulot 
Cdt


----------



## cordialjack (17 Décembre 2014)

Me revoilà...

Le support Netgear m'a confirmé vos suggestions pour réguler/contrôler l'accès au net de mes enfants.
La première solution via l'interface de la page de configuration du Netgear dans mon navigateur, dans l'onglet "Avancé" / Sécurité / Planning  ou Contrôle d'accès
concerne un blocage (interdiction d'accès) pour TOUS les utilisateurs (parents & enfants)...
Ce n'est pas ce que je recherchais..
La seconde impose de passer par le Contrôle Parental "OpenDNS" (en anglais) qui réclame de créer autant de compte que de personnes à connecter, puis de déterminer des niveaux de protection classiques pour un contrôle parental et des plages horaires ainsi que des jours de connexion...
A priori, cela aurait pu bien fonctionner, sauf que cela ne marche pas si bien chez moi...

Après avoir créé un compte OpenDNS pour chaque personne de mon foyer , + un compte Bypass de contournement pour moi et pour ma femme, et défini un niveau "haut" de protection et des plages horaires (9H-19h) d'autorisation de se connecter, et installer partout sur tous les devices, l'appli Netgearr Genie,  je suis allé sur tester la config sur le pc de mon fils...:
je me suis logué avec les identifiants attribués à mon fils pour valider son compte sur Netgear Genie, rubrique contrôle parental et accéder au net via son navigateur Firefox...et j'ai tapé "sexe" dans Google. Une page de résultats explicites s'est affichée, puis en cliquant sur le second résultat (YouPorn...) le contrôle parental a bien bloqué l'affichage du site en affichant une alerte d'interdiction signée OpenDNS..
Sauf qu'en cliquant dans l'onglet "Images" de la recherche Google, il n'y a plus de blocage et les images pornographiques s'affichent allègrement par lots entiers...Certes si je clique sur une image, le contrôle parental empêchera d'aller rejoindre le site de l'image mais pas toujours car un second clic sur une autre image me laissa arriver jusqu'au site explicite...
Donc ce n'est guère infaillible et j'imagine que mon fils saura très rapidement contourner ce bins le cas échéant..!
ET si je ne passe pas par l'appli Netgear Genie pour me connecter, et bien la restriction horaire n'est plus efficace et j'ai pu me connecter et surfer allègrement où je le souhaitais...
Cela me laisse donc perplexe et dubitatif...

Par ailleurs, souvent l'appli Netgear Genie me signale que le firmware de mon routeur (récemment mis à jour) n'est pas pris en charge par Netgear (sic..) et donc le contrôle d'accès et parental n'est plus accessible ni efficace...ET cela depuis n'importe quel device utilisé..

Je me demande s'il existe un moyen de "simplement" interdire l'accès à certains périphériques de se connecter à mon réseau selon des plages horaires ou pas vraiment ??

Désolé d'avoir fait long...

Et merci d'avance pour vos suggestions et commentaires sur ce sujet..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

 pour le filtrage des contenus, je n'y connais rien.

Pour les restrictions d'utilisation dans le temps et par utilisateur, le DGN2200 ne permet pas de le faire directement, et par l'appli Netgear Génie je ne sais pas comment on fait si jamais c'est possible.

Je me demande si le plus simple ne serait pas de changer de routeur, pour prendre un modèle qui nativement permet ce type de contrôles.

Par exemple les bornes Apple le permettent : http://hpics.li/ecfa832
(c'est par adresse MAC, donc un planning par "device").

Une autre solution serait par addition d'un point d'accès de créer 2 réseaux wifi, un parents et un enfants, le réseau enfants avec restrictions et le réseau parents sans restrictions.


----------

